# First box of G.A.R's



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

So atlantic had got thier shipment of GAR's in and I had to orer a few they came with a 6 ciGAR sampler too :whoohoo:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow they look good


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

They look damn good!!


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

Nice, those boxes are really cool looking
now i gotta find a place around there with them so i can give them a try, everyone that has had them so far on here has said really good things.


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice looking gars!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

I need a box of those!:dribble:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice pickup


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

smokinj said:


> I need a box of those!:dribble:


you and me both!!!!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice pickup. I bet they smoke VERY nicely


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Very Nice


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

I was pretty impressed by the two I've smoked out of the sampler. One of these days I hope to have some room in my humidors to add another box or three. I believe these will be on that short list. Nice pickup Joe!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

They sure do look good!i have 2 and am holding on to them for a while!


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

I have to get me one of those! Nice pick up! Enjoy!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Great pick up!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Pickup Joe!!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Gives us the scoop Joe


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Awesome!!! I need to drop some $$$ on them.


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

I've had my torp.. It was fantastic


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

geez, you're always adding to your collection...

nice!


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

Very nice,


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice pick-up!:dribble:


----------



## Yahhn (Aug 15, 2008)

give us a review.


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

I've heard some good things bout those. They look unbelievable. I'm going to have to get some soon.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pickup!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

They sure do look good!! :dribble:


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! can't wait to pick up some


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Those look very good..nice haul


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

Very nice enjoy


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Wow those look good. Nice pick up.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Good Looking Sticks ...havent had one yet


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

you need help Joe. 
nice pickup


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Rojo Camacho said:


> Nice, those boxes are really cool looking...


Now, that was exactly the first thing I thought. You're making my mouth water - gonna have to pull out the one Stogie sent to me.


----------



## slowburn (Aug 13, 2008)

nice looking sticks


----------

